

Why has the search system broken the “Back” button? - ColinWright

The interface to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com has changed, again, and now the back button is broken.<p>You&#x27;re making it more and more annoying with every change. Please, stop it.<p>(No doubt I&#x27;m in a minority and everyone else loves it, but I do wonder whether you actually do any user testing, or if you just implement stuff because you think it&#x27;s cool, and just honestly don&#x27;t really care.)
======
mtmail
Don't like it either. I added the feedback to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8912684)

------
DanBC
There is no zooming on mobile. That makes search unusable for me now.

~~~
wodenokoto
I don't understand why mobilephones respect the no zoom thing.

~~~
dilap
Word. If you give webdevs a feature that can be abused to destroy usability,
they will destroy usability.

------
redox_
Should be fixed now.

~~~
ColinWright
Thank you.

